# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Customize Ribbon on Excel for Mac - Symbol or Icon is Not Available

## sduttonusa

I just added a handful of macro buttons to my ribbon (using Excel for Mac) in customizing my ribbon. On the Windows version of Excel, when you create or rename the button being added to the ribbon, a symbol / icon palette appears, allowing you to choose the icon you want to appear above the name of the button in the ribbon. That doesn't seem to be the case for the Mac version of Excel. All that appears on the customized ribbon is the text. Am I missing something?

----------


## rorya

No, you aren't missing something, it's just another thing that Mac Excel lacks currently.

----------


## sduttonusa

Thanks for responding . . . I was afraid that was the case.  I thought about setting it up in Windows Excel, and then exporting the ribbon, but the Mac Excel doesn't have an import.

----------


## rorya

No, but it does support CustomUI ribbon customisations - assuming you're using a workbook that is not hidden, or one that is an add-in.

----------

